# Spinach?



## JAYQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it not ok to eat raw spinach if your on the hypo side? Will it make you worse? Well as some of you know i have hashis but i love to eat raw spinach as a salad, but read it suppresses it. It is so healthy for you though and would hate to take it out. Also i dont gain weight at all while being hypo and my hair is always oily, not dry and falling out.

What are other foods i should avoid?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I hate cooked spinach but love spinach salads and spinach dips.

I think we'd have to eat tons of it for it to effect the thyroid.

I wouldn't worry about eating it instead, enjoy!


----------

